# Luca Mazzitelli



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Marzo 2016)

Luca Mazzitelli, centrocampista classe 95' e perno del centrocampo del Brescia. Lo sto seguendo quest'anno, dove dalla della Roma e' passato appunto alla squadra lombarda ( che sta puntando su molti giovani quest'anno) e devo dire che ogni giornata di campionato cresce sempre di piu. Ieri ha debuttato con l'Under 21 facendo una buona figura e sembra inoltre che sia stato già acquistato dal Sassuolo per la prossima stagione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Luca Mazzitelli, centrocampista classe 95' e perno del centrocampo del Brescia. Lo sto seguendo quest'anno, dove dalla della Roma e' passato appunto alla squadra lombarda ( che sta puntando su molti giovani quest'anno) e devo dire che ogni giornata di campionato cresce sempre di piu. Ieri ha debuttato con l'Under 21 facendo una buona figura e sembra inoltre che sia stato già acquistato dal Sassuolo per la prossima stagione.



Fortissimo, alla Roma son matti, è ufficialmente del Sassuolo


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fortissimo, alla Roma son matti, è ufficialmente del Sassuolo



La Roma ha un diritto di ricompra dal sassuolo a prezzo già stabilito


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Marzo 2016)

eh ma loro hanno Ucan e Emerson. Ahahaha


----------



## kolao95 (25 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> eh ma loro hanno Ucan e Emerson. Ahahaha



Ucan, per quel poco che ha fatto vedere, sembrava un ottimo ricambio di Pjanic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La Roma ha un diritto di ricompra dal sassuolo a prezzo già stabilito



Si ho capito, ma i giocatori così vanno tenuti, chiedere a Romagnoli per informazioni...

Ah già che lì non lo si rimpiange, infatti Rudiger ha fatto talmente bene che sarà riscattato no?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ho capito, ma i giocatori così vanno tenuti, chiedere a Romagnoli per informazioni...
> 
> Ah già che lì non lo si rimpiange, infatti Rudiger ha fatto talmente bene che sarà riscattato no?



Mazzitelli oggi a Roma nel nostro centrocampo non avrebbe spazio,è giusto che faccia esperienza altrove,poi se veramente ne varrà la pena verrà controriscattato, è come se fosse in prestito,non c'è nessuna differenza.
Spero che rudiger venga riscattato, aveva cominciato male ma ha avuto una crescita pazzesca e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto tenerlo in futuro.

Romagnoli è stato venduto e basta anche perché lui voglia di restare a roma ne aveva meno di zero


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mazzitelli oggi a Roma nel nostro centrocampo non avrebbe spazio,è giusto che faccia esperienza altrove,poi se veramente ne varrà la pena verrà controriscattato, è come se fosse in prestito,non c'è nessuna differenza.
> Spero che rudiger venga riscattato, aveva cominciato male ma ha avuto una crescita pazzesca e non mi dispiacerebbe affatto tenerlo in futuro.
> 
> Romagnoli è stato venduto e basta anche perché lui voglia di restare a roma ne aveva meno di zero



E 25-30 mln per una scommessa che tra l'altro avrebbe fatto panchina non si possono rifiutare.

E' come se, con le dovute proporzioni, domani arrivasse qualcuno ad offrirci 15-20 mln per Josè Mauri. Si fatica a dire di no.


----------



## Danielsan (25 Marzo 2016)

Certo che con Sensi e Mazzitelli il Sasol sembra averci visto lungo. E non è la prima volta. Bisognerebbe che qualcuno in società prendesse nota,che anche senza i fatturati della Juventus si possono fare delle ottime operazioni. Basta mettere al primo posto il progetto tecnico. Che in una società di calcio dovrebbe essere normale


----------



## accadde_domani (25 Marzo 2016)

La Roma ha il diritto di recompra, non capisco la polemica. Che poi a dirla tutta di giocatori così il settore giovanile romanista ne produce 3 all'anno. Si valutano e se poi vanno bene si riportano a casa. In serie B c'è anche Ricci del Crotone che sta facendo bene. Per rapporto qualità-prezzo Ruediger non è assolutamente male.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (25 Marzo 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Certo che con Sensi e Mazzitelli il Sasol sembra averci visto lungo. E non è la prima volta. Bisognerebbe che qualcuno in società prendesse nota,che anche senza i fatturati della Juventus si possono fare delle ottime operazioni. Basta mettere al primo posto il progetto tecnico. Che in una società di calcio dovrebbe essere normale



Sono ottime operazioni per il Sassuolo, perché su sensi ha un'opzione la juve e su mazzitelli ha il controriscatto la roma ,non penso che il milan possa fare operazioni simili e valorizzare i giocatori per gli altri ,parliamo pur sempre del Milan


----------



## prebozzio (25 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sono ottime operazioni per il Sassuolo, perché su sensi ha un'opzione la juve e su mazzitelli ha il controriscatto la roma ,non penso che il milan possa fare operazioni simili e valorizzare i giocatori per gli altri ,parliamo pur sempre del Milan


Il Milan dovrebbe muoversi come la Juve su questi giovani, non come il Sassuolo


----------



## Danielsan (26 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sono ottime operazioni per il Sassuolo, perché su sensi ha un'opzione la juve e su mazzitelli ha il controriscatto la roma ,non penso che il milan possa fare operazioni simili e valorizzare i giocatori per gli altri ,parliamo pur sempre del Milan





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Milan dovrebbe muoversi come la Juve su questi giovani, non come il Sassuolo



Era quello che volevo dire 
E' chiaro che il Milan non può prendere a metà un giocatore con una Juve o una Roma e poi quando esplode farselo riscattare.
Ma investire su dei giovani di prospettiva è d'obbligo se non hai la forza per comprarli già affermati.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Marzo 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Era quello che volevo dire
> E' chiaro che il Milan non può prendere a metà un giocatore con una Juve o una Roma e poi quando esplode farselo riscattare.
> Ma investire su dei giovani di prospettiva è d'obbligo se non hai la forza per comprarli già affermati.



Scusa avevo frainteso,ovviamente condivido al 100% il tuo pensiero.


----------

